# How important is a good tamper?



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

As the title suggests is a good quality tamper necessary? Does it make a big improvement. I'm currently using the one that came free with my Duo Temp Pro and whilst I like the convenience of it, it does make me wonder if I need a better tamper.

if a good tamper is necessary then what makes a good tamper?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

As long as the base fits you're 1/2 way there

I like a heavy tamper that does most of the work for you

The ones packaged with Sage machines are very light - about 1/4 to 1/3 of the weight of the ones I use

Base diameter is more important than weight though as you can control the pressure - but its vital not to use a tamper that's too small


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

To start with I used one that came with a Rocket. The move to a 58mm convex showed me an improvement, it was heavier too.

I now use a 58.5mm button tamper. It is not without issues of a sort but has again been a marked improvement for me.

In answer to your question then: Yes a good quality tamper will make an improvement, even a big improvement, BUT, and there always is a but isn't there, I am of the opinion that you may have to try a couple of different ones to determine which type you are most comfortable with in use.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Torr Tampers are very good & used by many on this Forum.


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

Be aware that the Duo Temp Pro has a 54mm basket so you need a 53mm Tamper if you want to get one. I went for a 53mm Espro stainless steel base calibrated tamper which is aiding my consistency no end. Sadly 53mm is not as widespread as 58 so choice is more limited.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I think they're quite important - part aesthetics and part efficacy.

I find my custom milled Reg Barber convex feels good in my hand and, most crucially, I get an even extraction across the whole of the puck (I'm using a naked portafilter and VST baskets). It also looks pleasing to my eye when next to my machine.

I have used many other tampers along the way but this one I keep returning to, principally because I get good shots using it. (Ach, ended on a preposition.)


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

Have to agree, I bought a Torr 58.55 sharp edge, that together with an 18g ridgeless VST basket, was probably the best value for money improvement in the quality of my espresso.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm not sure it's easy to get a Torr 53mm tamper, there's mainly cheaper brands available at 53mm. What's the deal with a convex tamper? I don't understand how it would benefit a shot as surely the grinds would no longer be flat in the portafilter?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A 54mm tamper would be best if your basket is 54mm


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I started off with a generic 58 which when I got my calipers out was actually about 57.4mm. It was a right pain, being too loose meant it didn't seal the edges properly and you had to tamp around (even if only by 1mm). I bought a Knock 58.35 flat which was much better.

I had a moment of weakness and got a 58.4 convex Torr Goldfinger off coffeechap. In all honesty I don't notice much difference in extractions between the 2. The flat one feels quite 'positive' and is easier to tamp level. The Torr is heavier, fits the basket even better and feels great in the hand. The idea of convex is supposedly that it helps build up the sides of the puck to give a better seal, and is alleged to somehow aid a more even compaction due to forcing the grounds out towards the edges. However someone did sine research and reckons they've proved that flat tampers give higher EY. (Unless I misunderstood).

I don't necessarily subscribe to these theories, so I would agree with Glenn and the others who say that it's mostly about diameter, then weight, then preference as to base profile. I was really just curious about trying a convex.

One thing to watch is where the top of the base comes in relation to the top of the basket - or rather, can you easily use your fingertips to gauge whether it's level. The Torr is very comfortable in that respect due to the shape. The MBK also works well but with less 'sexiness'. In short, if you can get a well made tamper with solid construction that fits well, it needn't cost a fortune and will definitely help your shots. After that, it's maybe bling... My Knock was all I 'needed' but the Torr is just pure indulgence and is the one I reach for most often. I get equally good results from each though.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

@Glenn I have read that a 54mm tamper is actually too big for the DTP portafilter and a 53mm is ideal maybe even 53.5mm but they are rare.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Bear in mind that each basket varies - if in doubt go a few fractions of a mm smaller


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

There is a thread about replacement DTP tampers in the Sage owners section. . . .

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?28857-53mm-tamper-for-the-quot-54mm-quot-basket


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

@R6GYY that's where I read about the 54mm tamper being too big for the DTP.


----------



## Thorsten (May 7, 2016)

Tamper important?

Yes, I would say it's very important. Snug fit, reasonable weight...the rest is personal preference. I would compare it to the tyres of a car...it's your connection to the ground in your PF and it gives you a feedback visually and tactile.

If you have the chance to try a few...do it. I'm sure like HP and his wand you know when it feels right.

Welcome on the journey...


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I've owned a few tampers. The torrs I have now are the best as I find it easy to rest my fingers on the base while gripping the handle firmly. I tend to rest my index finger bent with my thumb on the opposite edge and this way I feel my tamp is level all the way through the press, whereas in the past I couldn't get a good feel for how level the tamp was until it got close to the brim of the basket and I could level up.

My technique might have just improved but I'd say the most important thing to consider is how well the tamper fits your hand, that means you need the right handle size for your hands. You want to be in control of it through the tamp rather than just at the end. I find the goldfingers are beautifully weighted and allow me to get a really good grip and finger position but you might do better with something else.

Most important is to get one the biggest one to fit your basket as others have said.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Agree with rob, a tamper that fits your hand properly makes even tamping easy


----------

